# Iui Girls Part 9



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

New home girls....sending you good luck wishes


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Candy,

Wishing you luck for Wednesday.

Laine x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Our Positive Vibe Campaign 

       

2ww Baby Makers - Test Dates
  

Minkey 28.05.04  2nd time lucky !
ShellyM 11.06.04  Stay put little one 
Ruby 16.06.04  You to little one 

Murtle 18.06.04
northern lass 21.06.04
Floss 24.06.04 
Ciara 25.06.04
Scarlet 28.06.04
Teabag 29.06.04
Candy 30.06.04
KarenC 30.06.04

Rollercoaster Injectors
  Go Ladies Go  

Linds
Linzibell
Chantelle
Alessandra
Latemum

Our turn next - The Baster Addicts !
     

Mizz-gizz (Cyst shrinking Vibes)
Starr (Cyst shrinking Vibes)
Emma O 
Kimj (Taking some time out)
Michelle - Mimhg (Taking some time out)
Ciara
Kate - KMB (Trying Naturally for a while)
Mitsy
Dora
Tag (Starting DIUI next week)
Megan35 (Starting IUI @ end of month)
Tricia (2nd IUI end of June/start of July)
Oink (2nd IUI July)
SharonM (3rd IUI July)
LouHuw (Starts IUI September)
Aliso1 (On Waiting list for IUI)
Dotty (Referral 25th June)

Special Babydust wishes to the following Ladies 

Christineg & Jenny
Jenf, Sinbad, rsmit02, Neona60483 & all other DIUI ladies.


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey All my FF friends
I've never seen so many dances, thanks for my ones i hopw thet're doing the trick.
WELL DONE CANDY see it's easy. ^bunches^
Hope u feel better Lynds, My time off is over on thurs, at the moment going back to work seems quite scary(don't know why i usually love my job). Hope it subsides soon. 
Good Luck to u all for tommorow, Big day for our thread.
Also Kim, know u wont see this today but wanted u to know that i and thinking of u on this sad day. xxxxxx 
Love to u all
Starrxx
oh ps off to lunch at my sister in laws today, any tips on how to deal with the devil nephew!!!!


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Starr, just focus on if you go back Thursday, thats only 2 days until the weekend. I got signed off for a few weeks with stress, many moons ago and the biggest stress was the build up to going back, but it was fine, people pussy footed around me and made an effort for for a few days and before I knew it, it was all back to normal.

I must have missed a Kim post, will read back in a bit, thinking of you all also.... read back, I didn't click on first time round ((((hugs)))))))

Tricia, I remembered at bedtime last night, that I didn't respond to you getting on the IVF chat night .... I am not sure if I will be alowed to go on it, what with going to be in the 2ww, they might make me wait ... if I have to and its bad news, I hope I can get in on that date also, will re-read your thread again in a mo and pm ya

My tip is to ignore the kid, think how lucky you are that u don't have a brat and as Kim does, go on about how perfect your life is to annoy your sil 

Cx


----------



## Triciah (Mar 25, 2004)

God this board moves fast....can't keep up at all. 

Linzi....Just to say that I was so SHOCKED by the effect of the drugs but not as shocked as my DH who thought I turned in to a troll ***** from hell. I kid you not!! Crying, laughing, ****** off, *****ing....and that was just the first 5 minutes. I'm not sure that it helps when others (like me and the girls) tell you that it really is just the drugs and not you going mad as it's like having PMT but 100 times worse....and NOTHING can stop that. So.....rant and rave here....we're ready for ye  ^doh^

Candy......how exciting now  Hopefully you won't need to think about the IVF....that would be such good news  


Starr/Lynds......can't get back to previous post now to check out the details.....but hope you're both doing ok.

Mizz and all those that want to help.....if you do Tesco's and Waitros...I'll do Sainsburys and Safeway...That only leaves Asda....anyone up for that one   Was telling DH about that last night. He thinks we're nutters.  ^doh^ ^doh^ Guess he had to read it but our pc's not working at home so he just didn't get it 

  to everyone I haven't mentioned...better get back to work....... 

T

^group^


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Dear Kim

Thinking of you and dh on this very sad day.

lots of love
Murtle
xxx
^group^


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

GOOD LUCK RUBY & ALLESSANDRA

Keeping everything crossed for you both.


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Hey Candy

Well done on doing your own jabs. I'm well proud of you girl! 

Those follies sound fabulous! I have high hopes for you this time.

Hope the trigger jab didn't hurt too much this morning. Best of luck for tomorrow.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Angus (Jun 1, 2004)

blimey murtle you're in a good mood today. or maybe its coz i'm in such a bad mood! oh the rage  if one of my colleagues comes too close i may just have their eyes out with me pencil!

have had huge row with h (hes not bleedin' dear at all) he says i will just have to control myself and not have mood swings!!!!!!!!!!! can you believe him? like i actually want to be like this just to annoy him. he says 'well you know when you're being a ***** so just stop it!' am so angry.

i'm taking myself and my misery off to the cinema tonight and sod him! actually i may tell his mum coz shes lovely and she'll give him a good kicking

anyway this is clearly a good time to continue with campaign whilst i'm so angry so i'll take asdas and just let them try and stop me LOL

sorry to bring the thread down - promise to be cheerful now i've had my rant. 

xx

ps candy - dont be thinking about IVF - be postive that this will work and you won't need it


----------



## Angus (Jun 1, 2004)

just noticed - he did not say woman but clearly i used a word i shouldn't have - sorry


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Hiya girlies

Well I need some major cheering up this morning! Follies not big enough yet - 2 there ... 1.4 and 1.6! Nurse gave me another jab this morning but gave me Puregon instead of Gonal F by mistake! So, have to back for another scan first thing tomorrow morning and if all is well will be scheduled for iui on Friday!

Need more follie dancing ladies so gonna try for one BIG TIME!

     
     
      
    

And some positive vibes to make them follies grow!
       

Gonna dance round the office and get all the blokes to talk nicely to my follies! 

Also got another bloody big bruise from the stab this morning! aaarrgh!

Positive vibrations coming your way ladies!

Love 

Karen xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

If it's any consolation Linzi, I was positively evil during my 2nd iui cycle. I ranted and raved at the world. My dh didn't speak to me for 3 days. Initially because he was angry at me 'cos I had said some pretty mean things to him and then out of fear from what I might do next. After 3 days we made up and he understood more of what I was going through and has been an absolute angel to me since. 

This cycle, though, I cried like a baby from the Thursday until the following Wednesday. Like you say, I wasn't sad or depressed just couldn't stop crying. On the Tuesday I woke up crying and went to bed crying. Great at work 'cos they didn't have a clue what was going on and rallied around doing everything for me whilst I sat in the loo sobbing. Felt totally exhausted that week with a constant headache.

It is definitely the hormones that are to blame. PMT x 100 - every husbands worst nightmare.

I'm going to phone all the TV and radio stations now to warn all pregnant ladies to steer well clear of Asda's until you've calmed down. I think Morrisons is still safe for them.

And please put that pencil down!

Enjoy the cinema tonight. 

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Shellym (Jul 8, 2003)

Hi Karen

Good Luck for your scan tomorrow morning .

     

Grow Follies Grow!!

     

   

Love

Michelle x


----------



## Angus (Jun 1, 2004)

thanks murtle. dh has just rang to apologise so i may let him off. luckily at work they know whats going on so they are just giving me a wide berth. and have removed all sharp objects LOL.

luckily so far i have managed to restrain myself from saying anything too horrible. i think he copes better with the tears than the moods tho. although last night he was struggling a bit last night as i sobbed through the first 10 mins of 'Theres something about mary' coz i thought it was so sad LOL

best to get them to keep all people away from asdas - its not just pregnant ladies annoying me today LOL

anyway feeling alot calmer now thanks. think i just had to get it out of my system and its best not to tell peole who don't understand about the drugs incase they lock you up. 

lets just hope The Day after Tomorrow isn't too sad or i'll be annoying the other cinema goers!

xx

ps good luck karen - thinking postive follie growing thought for you


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Hi Karen,

Those follies aren't too far off now. Hope this helps.

               
               
^cool^   ^cool^   ^cool^   ^cool^   

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

God u lot make me laugh. 
I'll do Morrisons.... it's just down the road.....and always full of pd women and kids... prob cause it's so cheap!!! 
Lynds step away from the pencil...... 
Murtle hope u feel better soon honey. I'm with u on the headache front. 2 weeks now. 
Karen heres a follie dance for u
           
Good Luck...
I'm a bit worried.. my af normally lasts 4/5 days well i'm on day 10 and it's still here. quite light but bright red(sorry if tmi). Phoned the clinic today and am waiting for a call back. Please not more bad news.
Candy... I go back on fri, but have to work sat too. Hopefully it will be ok, just spoke to my assistant manager, i'm sure she thinks i'm putting it on.... She is waiting for donor ivf to start later this month and i'm sure she thinks that iui is a piece of cake. grrr 
Hope the rest of u r ok and enjoying the sunshine  
Love Starr
ps can't ignore the devil child when he's throwing things at you..... oh well will try


----------



## mizz-gizz (Apr 19, 2004)

Mornin' all - oooh dear is there a full moon again... everyone take a deep breath....and exhale...aaahhh...there you go...out with anger...in with lurve....  

Lindz - ^furious^ - step away from the pencil and put your hands against the wall...the hug-police have arrived ^group^

Below is a grow-follies-grow dance for everyone:

    
     
    
    
^cool^ ^cool^ ^cool^ ^cool^ ^cool^ ^cool^ ^cool^
   

And here is a shrink-cyst-shrink dance for us others:

    
   
   
   

Chins up everyone - good luck with scans, jabs, and tests...     

luv,
mizz gizz. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## rubytuesday (Apr 20, 2004)

Dear all, sorry I have not been around this weekend but my sister was visiting and that sort of took my mind off the tww.

Well, I tested this morning and it was positive - weaker than the control line but still positive (could see it in the dark) and I am 13dpo. Now with my history (this is my 6th pregnancy) I am not counting any chickens here. All I feel is sick to my stomach - you want it to happen for so long and when it does you are on the whirlygig of 'will it stick'. I am off to the hossie (NHS) for a blood test soon - lied to the nurse and told her AF was due yesterday so shall have to come clean and tell her it is not due til Thursday otherwise my hormone levels will look far too low. If all is ok I should start heparin injections tomorrow in addition to the progesterone and prednisolone.

Love to you all - I am just off now to check back on all the new messages over the weekend.

Love,

A very nervous Ruby


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

I'll do my street cos just about every female in it (except ME) seems to be pregnant or has just recently given birth! They must all have popped a sprog during the winter months cos now that the good weather is here they are all out and about with PRAMS!!!

Aaarrgh!

The one that hurts most of all tho is my next door neighbour directly thru the wall and I know I am an evil ^vampire^ to say this but I just can't seem to cope with it! She knew I was having tx tho she didn't know about my m/c and I feel that she had no right to go out and get herself preggers when she knew what I was going thru! HOW TRULY EVIL AM I? 

Dunno how I will get thru the summer with her shedding her kit and that bump getting bigger and bigger! Having to stay indoors now and avoid her! I am sad eh? I know I should just speak to her and congratulate her and all that but it's really really hard!

Sorry to be an evil moaning witch!!! 

Karen xxx


----------



## mizz-gizz (Apr 19, 2004)

Ruby - good luck at the ozzie - am crossing everything for you!     

mizz gizz. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Ruby, I will be thinkng of you and praying, I hope the blood test goes well and that you can get on the drugs straight away that will help keep this little angel in place. 

Wishing you every success with this preganancy and keeping everything crossed that you can get past the hard times, it has to be your turn now so try to stay positive, hard I know, but its not too much further to the end of the rainbow xxx

All my love, congratulations and positive thoughts Candy xx


----------



## mizz-gizz (Apr 19, 2004)

You're not a witch at all Karen - I have to look at a very swollen belly every day at work - it belongs to one of my closest collegues - who in fact had 3 failed IVF's 2 Failed IUI's then conceived on her 3rd IUI - she is my inspiration yet I envy her and can't look at her some days...how weird is that? Drives you crazy - doesn't it?

Mizz gizz. xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

I knew it would make me feel better if came on here and had a read, you are all mad mad mad   

Candy - great news on your follies girl  and many congrats on injecting yourself!! I am glad you understood what I meant about bigging our lives up - when i read back what i had wriiten I sounded like a bit of a psycho-liar!!

thanks for all your good wishes for today - I am feeling very emotional as expected, and i know its only going to get worse, but know I will be able to get thru reading the poem when it comes to it . have just been struggling with writing a little introduction - hence why I am on here having a little break. its such a glorious day - doesnt seem right that we are having to do something so sad. I have been and bought a sunflower for Marcus, I couldnt think of a better flower for such a sunny little boy. I'm getting all teary again writing this so I will stop, and try and leave on a cheerful note

fairydust and positive vibes to each and every one of you

          

lots of love

kimj


----------



## mizz-gizz (Apr 19, 2004)

Kim - fairydust & hugs to you and dh and Stevie and Tracey - hope it goes as well as it can do considering... 

I'm sure your reading will be fine - and little Marcus will be looking down sending you all his love... 

best wishes,
mizz gizz. xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Angus (Jun 1, 2004)

thanks everyone - feeling loads calmer now 

ruby - congrats - obviously i don't really know your situation but i'll keep everything crossed for you. and good luck tomorrow.

kim - again i dont know your situation but i didn't want you to think i was being rude and ignoring what is clearly a tough time for you. so ^group^ for you

starr - you would have thought your manager would be more understanding considering shes having treatment herself. maybe remind her its not a competition over whos have the worst treatment and suffering the most.

karen - no i agree completely - if it was up to me i would make everyone wait till i got pregnant then they could all continue  i reckon they must have all been at it like rabbits over the winter - they are everywhere!!! you can't even open the paper without some celeb or other getting pregnant and waxing lyrical about how marvellous it is etc. i read now yesterday and they were comparing the situations of different 'celeb' mums to be be ^puke^ 

xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Bless you Kim for posting today of all days, I will do them proud reading the poem, even if you blabber all the way through, but i have faith that you will find some inner strength to get through it.... and as Mizz said Marcus will be watching you as he does everyday x Thinking of you all x

Starr I think Linz is right, maybe she does need reminding if she starts, everyone reacts differently and its a really tough time for us all, she should know that, maybe shes a little jealous.

Cx


----------



## linds (Dec 24, 2003)

I really can't keep up, I was only on here last night and we've moved again.

I just wanted to say that I think you are all the best bunch of people around. No one who hasn't been through what we're all going through can ever hope to understand the emotions and madness that we suffer. I'm not saying that our pain is the worst thing in the world as obviously it isn't. In my more rational moments I realise that I'm not starving, I have a lovely home, DH and I have a lot to be thankful for. But there will always be this burning desire to have a baby and only you guys can understand that.

I ashamed to say it but in my young teenage years I naively thought that if a woman couldn't concieve naturally then god had decided she wasn't meant to have children. I can't believe I ever thought that! Now I see that if a woman wants a child so much that they're prepared to go through what we do then they will be the most dedicated loving parents a child could ever hope for. We will all be great mums one day, I believe it truely.

I'm feeling a lot more positive today. It's great to see the BFP's coming through thick and fast. I really hope they stick well and no more tears are shed by their mummys.

^cuddleup^ to you all.

 Go Girls go!!


----------



## mizz-gizz (Apr 19, 2004)

Well said Linds...! 

mizz gizz. x


----------



## mizz-gizz (Apr 19, 2004)

By the way - Tony or Mel are going to upload a pic of the REAL mizz gizz on to my profile soon - meanwhile - she (who must be obeyed) can be viewed in the gallery in the Fluffy Friends photo album!

Mizz gizz. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Triciah (Mar 25, 2004)

Kimj.....just wanted to say we're thinking of you on this very special and sad day.......  I know that you'll touch so many people with your poem.....and I think your sunflower is perfect.

Thinking of you. 


T
xxxxxx


----------



## alessandra (Jun 1, 2004)

RUBY CONGRATULATIONS ^thumbsup^ This baby will stick, believe me. I am really happy about you

Girls, thanks for the support.  Murtle and Mizz Gizz I really love your creations... I am sure that tomorrow will be a negative, though.  But I am not really unhappy about that. It is as if yesterday, I would have finished a cycle.  

Please, could you comments your experiences with clomid? Did it lenght your cycles? I am really scared that af won't appear and it will delay my next IUI...

LINDS, I am with you. I used to think the same when young... 

Girls, I have another suggestion. The TUBE ^furious^!!!
Is it REALLY full of preggies or I am really obssesed??

Kim, I am quite new to this thread, but as Linz, I am also wishing you the best.

Candy, Great about your follies ^thumbsup^ ^thumbsup^ ^thumbsup^ ^thumbsup^

And regarding swollen bellies, last year I had 3 at work. All of them conceived naturally, one at 40. I didn't know that I had a polyp and I felt so miserable!!! Now at least I know that I am -like you all- ^group^ are on my way to it!

Girls, I LOVE you all. Today I am very positive, even when I know it will be a negative!!! I am crazy

Aless


----------



## KMB (Apr 10, 2004)

Kim - thinking of you on this horrid day

^cuddleup^

Aless - hope it's not a bfn! 

Ruby - praying that your little one will stick ! 

No more tales of my encounters with strange therapists and "quacks" but I'll keep you posted. We have been told where we are working next year. The classroom I was hoping to be in was where my freind was working when she fell pg, then another friend moved into her classroom to cover her maternity leave and fell pg so I think it must be on a fertility ley-line! I haven't plucked up the courage to tell the headteacher why I need that classroom! I'll keep you posted on that as well!

Have you noticed the words they substitute on here? It makes funny reading! Someone ended up "Vagina" footing around and also the "B" word that rhymes wiith itch always gets changed to "woman". I will try and space those words out and see if if works:-

b-i-t-c-h
p-u-s-s-y (this was wasn't even used in a rude way was it?)

Lots of love
Kate
xxx


----------



## mizz-gizz (Apr 19, 2004)

How bad do I feel - have spent last hour and half in the sick room with my preggie colleague - who seems to have food poisoning - but with pains in her tummy (bump) that still haven't gone away - they have now carted her (and her dh) off in an ambulance to check she's okay... God I hope so! And there was me saying some days I'm fine and some days I'm jealous of her... 

Aless - Clomid did lengthen my af cycle!

mizz gizz. x


----------



## floss (Apr 13, 2004)

Just when I thought I was catching up and getting to know everyone's news, I miss 3 days and over 4 pages of messages. I ask do we have nothing better to do .... NO.

Congrats Ruby, thats fab news another BFP
Good Luck Aless, lets hope you get some good news
Good to see you back Linds, was bit worried, where are you at with your treatment?
Hugs to you Kim, I hope today went as well as these things do, I am sorry I dont know what else to say ^cuddleup^

I have had 2 days from hell. Went to meeting yesterday with the other  (my line manager) only to be asked by a woman who I hardly know how my treatment was going. Turns out my secret isnt a secret, cause the witch has been telling people. To cut a very very long story short, words were exchanged, I was blunt yet polite . I saw her today and asked to have a private word, told her that I felt that she had abused my trust as the only reason I told her was that she is my manager ^furious^ ^furious^ ^furious^. She just kept arguing and said that people have a right to know where I am if I am not at work. Anyway its still not resolved. Have spoken with HR, a formal grievance would be less than appreciated so I dont know what to do. I want to curl up in a corner and cry, I dont want to face her. She is so manipulative and wouldnt even admit she was wrong, she tried to turn things around to be my fault, I could have punched the witch in the face. Sorry to be a moany old fart, but she has really hurt me, I actually feel quite violated, she has abused her position, my trust and my confidence .

Thanks for listening, I hope you are all feeling better than I am at the moment, at a time I need to chill out, she shows no empathy at all. We work for the NHS in what is supposed to be a patient-centred confidential service, she is a great bloody advert. Sorry there I go again, will go now or I will never shut up.


Take care everyone
Lisa x


----------



## encore (May 27, 2004)

Hi all, havent posted for a couple of days but reading with interest all your news. Find myself getting nervous for people (Aless!) when they are testing etc....Even my dh asks me how certain people are when he sees me logging on. Difficult week for me for some reason this week. I cant believe the person i'm turning into and I havent started tx yet. Couldnt find my weekly ticket for the tube yesterday and completely lost it. I have NEVER become physical in anger in my life before. But yesterday I snapped the hinge off a door when I kicked it. Wierd. dh just gave me a cuddle and didnt say anything. then he sent me a text later in the day with kisses. i am very lucky to have him.
Lisa,
You must be absolutely fuming and I dont blame you. I cant believe that nasty manipulative cow abused your trust in this way. Do what you have to do. I would consider a formal grievance. But in any event take control of the situation and make it clear that she is absolutely in the wrong. Nobody has any right to know what treatment you are having just because they are your colleagues. Or I would make it clear to your colleages that your trust has been abused and your boss had no right to discuss your situation with them. That is the most ridiculous thing I have ever heard - that they had a 'right' to know!! Rubbish. I am furious for you!!! I am an HR professional and would fully support you.
Best of luck to all.
Megan xx


----------



## alessandra (Jun 1, 2004)

Hy, Girls!! 
Lisa, you have a case. I am a lawyer, I am sure! She is a monster!!! DO ACT AGAINST HER!

I am leaving home to test... I am sure it won't be a positive. And on top of that, a very close friend (gay) has sent an e-mail saying that his wife is pg. I am happy for him... but jealous!! Oh god!!
See you all later, aless


----------



## encore (May 27, 2004)

good luck aless.
xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Moring, I don't have long as I have to get ready to go to the JR so love to all and babydust to anyoen I miss off 

Mizz honey, its only natural to feel jealous under any circumstances, we are only human and the one thing we want so badly seems so far from our reach at the moment, please don't ever feel guilty, you have absolutely NO reason to. I do hope that your collegue has made a full recovery, I can only imagine how scared she must be.

Aless, I hope the test goes well, if not and I won't be here for the result, I want you to know I will be thinking of u

Megan, You are right you are very lucky to have a DH like that, when I freak, all I want sometimes is to be held ... I can relate to how you feel, its a frustration thing, you don't know where you are of such, until you are booked in kinda thing ... I can't promise it gets easier, but in someways you do have something to focus on, rather than all the waiting around, but either way we are always here for you. Can't say I have managed to get a door off its hinges yet though xxx

Kate, you just have to get that classroom.

Floss, it isn't fair she had no right to say anything, but once someone has done its unfortunate that you can't take back those words... i am not sure how you stand on something like that, but hope that you can get some renewed strength over the next few weeks to ride above it, when you have your BFP it will all seem a million miles away x

Linds, I third that we are very lucky to have such a beautiful group

ttfn x


----------



## mizz-gizz (Apr 19, 2004)

Floss - poor you - I am v. lLucky as have a very understanding boss who is happy for me to juggle hours etc to fit in appointments as and when I need to. On IUI days I take a leave day or a flexi day - often with only a few hours notice - but I never have a problem. I am sorry for you. You should send a memo to the two people you met with diplomatically reiterating everything discussed, and your feelings on how your trust has been broken - perhaps copying in the head of your HR dept.

Good luck Aless - am praying it's a BFP! 

How are you Ruby? 

Good luck today Candy and thanks for the support - as always. Yes we do have a great support network here don't we?  

Kate - Tell them it's a feng sui thing and that you have to have THAT classroom! 

Megan - am re-naming you Uma...LOL! 

Hi to everyone else and hugs to all... ^cuddleup^
^cuddleup^

mizz gizz. xxxxxxxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey All
Just wrote a really big post and lost it ^furious^
Floss, your manager is completely out of order, if YOU want to then take it further but don't let her get to you. She does not have power over your emotions. 
Good luck Alless for today. Pos vibes to you
Congrats Ruby let's hope everything works out for you honey.
Mizz hope your workmate is ok. Don't worry about how u feel. We all understand about jealousy etc.
Candy honey good luck for today, hope those follies are behavingxx
Kim hope it all went well yeasterday. Sunflower was a great ideaxxx
Lynds, i think we are too special for any ordinary children. we have to wait for a very special child....
It just takes a bit longer
As for me i'm still waiting for the hospital to call me back. Still got the witch. OOh go away. 
Will check in on u all later
Love Starr
PS hi to all those i haven't named individually xx


----------



## alessandra (Jun 1, 2004)

Girls, it was a negative... as I imagined. Go through the same thing twice in a week... Is it not UNFAIR?? 
Even worst, as I had a brown discharge today, for a brief moment I dreamt  But noooooo!!

anyway, at least nurses told me that probably the brown discharge is af coming and I won't delay the next clomid, ovitrelle, IUI and rollercoaster 2ww!! 

 

Love to you all and thanks for your support


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Aww Aless honey
I am so sorry for you. Keep positive and keep going.
Love Starr xxx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

aless 

I'm so sorry sweetheart. I was hoping that on Mon you had just tested too early as the clinic said. 

Lots of luck for your next cycle

Rach xxxxx


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Aless

I am so sorry! But will be giving you mega positive vibes for your next cycle.

Floss, can't believe your manager. She had no right to tell anyone the nature of your hospital appointments! I thought I had a great boss to start with who was fine with all my appointments then he went a bit funny and demanded to know exactly when I would be at hossie and how long I would be and said he had to justify my absences to the rest of the staff ! Eh? Did he justify to me every time my line manager (his bit on the side) was off and believe me it was a hell of a lot and sometimes up to six months at a time! Bosses eh?? Anyway, thankfully I have a new boss now and my line manager got the boot when my old boss retired, and my new boss has friends who have recently given birth to an IVF baby so he knows what's what and is very supportive!

Well, been to hossie AGAIN today for yet another scan and it turns out I have ovulated so I am booked in for iui at 12:15 tomorrow. But on arriving at work there was a note on my desk to call the hospital so now in a panic that they have decided to cancel the iui and I can't get through to them and have had to leave a message on their answer machine! PANIC PANIC PANIC

Can't concentrate on my work till I know why they were phoning!

Need a coffee to calm my nerves!

Lotsa love

Karen xxx


----------



## mizz-gizz (Apr 19, 2004)

Aless - so sorry -  - have a damn good cry - then start looking ahead to the next cycle - I find it's the best way..

Karen - hope it's tomorrow for IUI - Hey they might want you today!

My friend is okay - it was food poisoning - she was a bit de-hydrated, but the baby is fine - she is at home resting now...thank goodness!

Starr - I agree we are waiting for special children - A friend of mine at work (who waited 6 years for his son!) told me that someone once told them an old african saying is that "the baby is waiting for the parents to be ready before he decides to join them..."

Luv,
mizz gizz. xxxx


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Hiya

Well eventually got call back from hossie and it's only to bring my iui forward from 12:15 to 11:30 so can relax now!

Also, get to miss office meeting through in Edinburgh and big night out afterwards too! Relieved about that as didn't want to go out and have to stand with a bunch of drunks with a glass of diet coke in my hand!!! he he

IUI here we come ...... ^thumbsup^     
  

     

Lotsa luv

K xxxxx


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Karen


Hi mate, just read your message. GOOD LUCK FOR TOMORROW. Keep us posted. ^thumbsup^



Ali


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Ali

Thanks for that!!! How are you getting on?

Love

Karen xxx


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Oh not too bad

on 7th cycle of Clomid now, as you can see waiting on date to start IUI.

Booked a wee week away in August so looking forward to that.

Anything your end (if you pardon the expression)?

Ali


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Nah, not really mate!

Just gearing myself up for the 2ww!

Will do you the world of good to get away for a wee break. Are you off somewhere nice? Chilled us right out getting a week away in Spain there! Didn't think about babies or tx or anything and it was brill!

Time will fly Ali and you'll soon have your first appointment for your iui. Will you still be on the clomid whilst waiting for your appointment?

Take care

Love

Karen xxx


----------



## linds (Dec 24, 2003)

Afternoon Girls!

Floss- Its nice to know that I'm not the only one with issues at work. Try not to let the nasty ^vampblood^ get you down as this is YOUR time and she has no right to interfere with your positive vibes at the moment. I hate it when people in their arrogance decide to manipulate how we're feeling. Anyone with a shed of decency who knows what we're going through should go out of their way to be nice and accomadating, That's if their human. Keep smiling, you need those positive vibes flowing for testing day.

Aless- I'm so sorry about you BFN. It's so unfair that you had to receive that news twice in one cycle.....I kinda hoped it would be ok. Big hugs from me.

Starr- I hope the old  goes away soon. keep smiling.

Karen- Good luck for tomorrow!!  Hopefully I wont be far behind you now and we''l be on the dreaded 2ww.

Megan- Sounds like your DH is a true gem. I don't know how we'd survive without them. My DH is always busy comforting me and I often forget that he's frustrated and nervous too. It must be hard for them having to watch us go through what we do.

Candy- I hope all goes well!

Mizz- We're all the same. Jealousy reminds us of our own goals, which we WILL score.

To all: ^cuddleup^ ^group^

I'm feeling sooo much better today. I had my day 21 scan and follies have finally started to grow!!! Yippeee!!! 

I have two follies on my left ovary worth mentioning, one at 11mm and one at 16mm. I am incredibly pleased. I've got another scan on Friday and hopefully we'll then be ready for that 'releasing injection'. 

I cannot express how chuffed I am about this. I was so worried that I'd been an emotional cripple for the last 3 weeks for no reason but now it seems the cycle wont be abandoned and we're raring to go.

   

Love to you all.


----------



## Teabag (May 5, 2004)

Aless - so sorry about your bfn - it will happen for you!!!

Linds - good news on the follies, just keep thinking big till Friday!!

I had my basting session on Monday and had the last couple of days off the stick my feet up in the air. So far so good, not really having any reaction to the pessaries and the trigger injection was fine for me, less painful than the others! Am on day 3 now and cannot wait until the 29th to test, hoping so much that this will work!!!


----------



## linds (Dec 24, 2003)

Good luck for the 29th !!


----------



## mizz-gizz (Apr 19, 2004)

Teabag - good luck for 29th.. 

Linds - sounds like some great follies coming on there - excellent! ^thumbsup^

hugs...

mizz gizz. xxxx


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Teabag

ALl the best for a BFP on the 29th!!! Hopefully me and Linds won't be very far behind you with our test dates!

Hang on in there ladies!

love

Karen xxx


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Hiya

Had a wee quiet spell at work and been sitting thinking and now worried that my insem will be too late as I have ovulated already!

What do you think?

I would presume my hossie know what they were doing and if there was any chance that it was too late they wouldn't be going ahead with the insem!

Very worried!!! 

Love

Karen xxx


----------



## Angus (Jun 1, 2004)

Hi Karen

Obviously I'm not an expert my my doc said coz it takes days for the eggs to reach the end of the tubes and they will be putting sperm right there it doesn't matter if you have o'd. thats why they scan every other day at our clinic. i assume its pretty much the same for all of them.

So stop worrying  My doc says stress is the worst thing for stopping that bfp! although obviously easy for him to say - you can tell hes a man can't you?

Good luck for tomorrow

xx


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Thanks Linz

God what are we like ... we worry about absolutely everything!!!

My mind is at rest and I am gonna be positive!

Have a staff meeting tomorrow afternoon after my insem but just gonna take the rest of the day off and chill out and talk to my tummy! he he Thankfully I have another understanding boss in my Edinburgh office who appreciates that my tx is more important than turning up to take minutes at a staff meeting!

Thanks for being here ladies!

Love

Karen xxx


----------



## Angus (Jun 1, 2004)

Hi everyone

just read back over all the messages, Lisa - i thought my anger was ok today but reading about your boss makes me want come over and rip her tongue out. What a cheek!!!! However, after a bit of deep breathing on my part I reckon that if you don't want to take it further the best thing to do is try to ignore her. unfortunately you cant change the fact that people know but don't let this old witch make what is already a tough time worse. don't give her the satisfaction. easier said than done i know but just remember all the good things you have in your life. she clearly has none or she wouldn't be behaving so evilly!

aless, sorry it was a neg. and twice in one week! you are right thats incredibly unfair. good luck for your next cycle.

linds - good news on the follies, i've got my first scan on fri so i'll be thinking of you.

teabag - hoping for a bfp on 29th

sorry everyone else, there was far too many messages and i can't keep up - i knew i needed to keep checking obsessively LOL

linzi xx


----------



## mizz-gizz (Apr 19, 2004)

Karen - as far as I know - you ovulate for around 40 hours - so will have plenty of time for tomorrow!

mizz gizz. xxxxx


----------



## Angus (Jun 1, 2004)

mizz, thats what i meant to say. you're so much more scientific than me LOL


----------



## KMB (Apr 10, 2004)

I can't beleive it! I actually asked my boss if I could change my allocated classroom in case it's on a fertility ley-line!

This is after I knew that colleagues of mine with more concrete reasons who were both in agreement had been refused! I must be crazy! I said I needed a "word" and then reassured him I wasn't going mad but had a strange request. Then I couldn't build up the courage cos it sounded so stupid! When I eventually blurted it out he was really cool and said "of course, if it brings you luck!" etc! But I'm not allowed to tell anyone cos it will cause a rumpus! I am so glad. I bet everyone is wondering what is up with me , I was so down and grumpy yesterday and now I am really excited!

Aless - sorry it was a bfn! big hugs! 

Linds - Well done on your follies!

Teabag - good luck for the 29th! 

Floss - I can understand partly where you are coming from as I had a sadistic, bullying boss a few years ago. No-one has the right to treat people like that! Whatever decision you make will be right for you. It is really hard to make a complaint when you may have to deal with fallout from it. I really wish now that I had made a formal complaint but at the time I put up with it. Now I know she is doing the same stuff to other people. How do they get to be bosses? ^furious^

Lots of love , luck and babydust to everyone!
Kate
xxx


----------



## Triciah (Mar 25, 2004)

Aless...I'm really really sorry about your bfn. It's just sooooo horrible and upsetting. We really do know what you're going through...wondering what if it doesn't happen, what it would feel like to tell people your good news and everything in between.  We're here for ye when you're up to it again.

Floss..........you have every right to take your bosses to whatever tribunal you want ^furious^ but I can understand that you might not want to ....more stress in an already stressful situation. How annoying. If only your boss would apologise. You'd probably fee a bit forgiving then....Whatever you decide......we're here for you.

KMB....your mad girl!!  In fact I think you all are. You'll have to do a little bit of fen shui in your class room too...oh, and make it homely with a few plants and things...  The lengths that we go to....and I've done a few too so I'm def laughing with you as opposed to at you..xx

Linzibell....God forbid you come across a traffic warden or wheel clamper today...God help them  On a serious note...I know it's no laughing matter when you just don't feel in control of your emotions and how shocking it is to experience the extremeties of every emotion under the sun in the space of half an hour. Freaky or what....but glad to hear your doing ok today...apart from the anger that is 


Karen c.......your worry about basting too early or too late was/is one of mine too....so thanks Mizz and Linzi for setting us straight. The 40hr number instantly made me feel ..phew..

Teabag...good luck for the 29th

Linds......your follies sound fab...Bet you can't wait til Friday now. God...we just wish our lives away with this treatment...don't we 

Candy....I hope your basting went ok.....let us know how you got on...

Hi to everyone else too...gotta go as giving a colleague a lift home and she's hanging around looking agitated...ungrateful mare  

I'm on my month off so won't be starting jabbing again til end of this month beginning of next. Can't wait...(we must sound like sicko's dying to inject!!!) 

Ciara...how come you were able to go straight to your 2nd IUI without a break? Is that the norm at your place?


       to all....

T
xxxx


----------



## mizz-gizz (Apr 19, 2004)

TriaciaH - LOL at your jabbing comment - feel like I am wishing the weeks away so I can shoot up again and get my fix...LOL 

I went straight away again for my second IUI too by the way - am only on a break now 'cos of the damn cyst... 

BB will cheer evryone up tonight - it's so EVIL...I love it! Aren't Emma and Michelle going back in tonight? Van will be p*ssed as she's thinks she's safe as there will be mostly blokes left if she goes...she's got a surprise coming...heh heh.. ^shocked^

Aless - watch it if you can - will deffo may you smile hun...

Kate- you got the classroom - brill - now you will get a bfn! 

Linzi - am swinging my beautiful locks from side to side as I do the 'science bit'...LOL....

Has anyone read about the Dr who does hypnosis to cure infertility? Am wondering if stress and what's on your mind is a factor in what results you get - i.e. AF always turns up just after BFN, like it's been waiting. 

Am thinking if my third IUI fails I might give hypnosis a go - I reckon there could be some kind of chemical imbalance involved. What do you think ladies? or is just me who is 'un'balanced....? 

mizz gizz. xxxx


----------



## floss (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks for all your support girlies, they made me giggle, I knew that I could rely on you all to let me know I am not going made (or hormonal as HR suggested!!). She was in the office all day today and couldnt let it rest, before she left she told me that she hadnt forgotten about it but she needed some guidance and support on how to deal with it!! Worried now that she is going for a disciplinary because I shouted at her! Had meeting with union rep who suggested meeting with HR, Union Rep, me and the wicked witch from the west. Not looking forward to it, in fact have been feeling sick all day. I am going to end up having to apologise to her ^furious^ I dont need this at the minute, felt pretty good before all of this kicked off, thinking about going sick not sure I can cope with her anymore.

I am so sorry to hear you news Aless, but maybe Starr and Mizz-gizz are right and that our special babies are just waiting for us or that we are just waiting for the right baby to be made. My friend said something similar a few weeks ago and it made me cry, its the lovliest explanation for all this grief that I have ever heard. We are here for you and will always give you a virtual ^cuddleup^ when you need it.

Good Luck for tomorrow Karen, hope its good for you!!

And Linds that is fab news, you should be sooo proud of yourself for growing 2 fab follies, a little slow in coming but 2 takes twice the effort. 

 to all of you in your up and coming treatment and  to all who are waiting.

Lisa x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi peeps 

4 Pages to catch up on so will miss a few people I just know it, so as with this morning love and babydust to all.

Aless, I am sorry to hear your news but glad that you can get on with it straight away as its something to focus on.... At the JR as Tricia knows, they make us have 1month off between goes, after my firstfailure, I was really glad of the break, but after the second, I really wnated to just go ahead as In someways I think its easier to start again, than have a month thinking what ifs.



Kate, I can't believe you got that classroom - you go girl !!! 

Mizz, I did a fair bit of research on the net on "hypno" A few weeks back as my aunty studied it and I heard a rumour she wanted to try it for fertility on my cousin, personally i wouldn't dream of getting her to try on me as too close to home plus no one knows my situ. 

I think that if you are really negative it may help you be more positive, that may in turn help, but Its like when people say just focus on something else have a holiday and it will happen, I think we have all tried that and it hasn't, so I am not a believer of that, but I do believe a more positive attitude may help you emotionally .... argghh I am not making sense on paper but I know what i mean, Kate may have better answers on that she more alternative than me 

I think if its a chemical imbalance of such maybe reflexology or rheiki/both would be better, but its whatever akes you feel better anyhow you are not getting a negative !!

 

Good luck tomoorow Karen and I am so chuffed the follies have grown Linds.

As for me, not wanting to put first timers off, but todays insem was awful ... I had such high hopes, 2 follies, 1 each side, 1st they said that although DH had 5mil sperm, his motility of the 5mil was down, but that with the solution they got it up to 71%, not particularly sure what it normally is as they have never said it b4 so i guess is 100% it only takes 1 and is so much better than naturally so still a good result, but a little disappointing as I wanted everything perfect, but it has been very hot so lucky insomeways. Then the insem, my cervix, was hiding and boy did I know about it, took ages to get to it and a longer spectrum was needed ... needless to say it was very uncomfy and I feel really sore now, not quite sure doing it like rabbits afterwards is on the cards, even in the name of a baby.



Thanks to all from your warm thoughts today, I appreciate it, Aliso1, I will add you to our list for when you are ready

 Candy x

PS Been thinking of Michelle recently, hope shes ok x
PSS Good luck Murtle, hope you can sign on soon and let us know how you are x


----------



## tag (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi all

I'm wondering if there's room for me!!!

I've been trying to catch up with all the messages, but still feel a bit behind!

I'm due to start my second IUI with Donor next week and would really appreciate joining in. I've not posted since February ( during cylce 1) so feel a bit like a fish out of water.

I'm not sure if second time round is better or worse. When I'm positive I think......the more you know the more prepared you are. When I'm negative I think.......the more you know the more there is to worry about!!

Anyway, I won't waffle on now. I really look forward to getting to know you and wish you all happy thoughts wherever you are in your treatment plans.

Take care ~ Tag


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Welcome Tag

Of course there is room for you, I will add you to our positive vibes list now    and look forwrad to getting to know you also.

Its impossible to keep up with all the messages, we gossip 2 much  

Please don't think I am trying to get rid of you as I am not and many people post in different areas, we are great for IUI, but have very little knowledge on the donor side, Sinbad, who I have read is now trying Donor IVF used to post here, but moved to a donor thread, if you want advise in that area at a later stage or just to talk to people going through the same, I will happily find the post for you, if you haven't got it already....

I think I was in 2 minds like you .... in someways the 2nd go is heaps easier as you know what to expect, but then I feel you have a higher anticipation for a good result, NOONE on this board is allowed to get a negative 2nd or 3rd time round xxx so wishing you heaps of babydust and postive vibes

 

Good luck next week Candy x


----------



## Angus (Jun 1, 2004)

Hi Everyone

Tag, I'm new and just sort of barged in but everyone has been really friendly - although they could be saying anything about me behind me back LOL I'm only on my first go im afraid so cant advise which is easiest - i'll let you know next month.

well the rage has subsided in place of floods of tears now in case dh blames me. to be fair he has never said anything that would lead me to believe he thinks this but its stuck in my head now. does anyone else feel like this?

mizz - i read a thing a few months ago in the paper about paul mckenna hypnotising women and then they got pregnant. he did stress however he can't deal with actual medical problems but reckons sometimes women have these blocks and don't actually want to get pg deep down and thats why they dont! i knwo what i think of that theory but everyones different.

candy - i'm really looking forward to the basting now  surely sperm can never be at 100%. i would have assumed 71% was good. i'd say theres still millons of the little buggers swimming around as we speak so be postive (you wait next week i'll be a sobbing mess LOL)

anyway dh has done tea - mainly to stop the tears i should imagine so i'm off.

have a good one everyone!


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hiya
Glad your date with the baster is done Candy. Don't think about the bad just the good pos vibes rememeber... 
Welcome back Tag feel free to join our merry gang.
Kate great news about the classroom. When r u allowed to tell your colleagues There was another shop in my region last year that had 5 girls pregnant at the same time, boy did i want a transfer 
Floss honey.. why do u need to apologise?? Surely that should be her, she did break your confidence after all. Stand your ground and be strong. ^thumbsup^ You've done nothing wrong.
Good Luck for tommorow Karen 
Teabag hope your feeling ok on the nasty 2ww. Good luck for the 29th
Well only 1 more day of freedom for me(though how i'm going to keep up with u lot just in the evening is beyond me!!!)
Finally got a call from the hospital,, not much use he just told me to continue with the pill and come back on my next af! I said i was worried about a 11 day period and should i be... his answer yeas and no. How helpful.
Hopefully it will stop soon, but if not i will call back again. Doctors eh what do they know.


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

OOps pressed post by mistake...hadn't finished 
Now i've forgotted what i was going to say.
Lots of love anyway to u all

Starr xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Starr thats a terrible response from the doctor, fingers crossed the old bag disappears soon, lots of love C x


----------



## encore (May 27, 2004)

Oh Aless, what a bummer. I raced home from work to see what happened. Fingers crossed for next time - and I'll be right behind you!

Floss - do what you have to do but I still recon SHE owes YOU an apology. You could always get a voodoo doll....  

Good luck to all

Megan


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Aless

So sorry sweetheart x x

Laine x


----------



## scarlet (Apr 29, 2004)

hello everyone. sorry that I have not posted on here in a while. I have been reading the messages every other day and trying to keep up but have also been away. I had my second basting session of IUI on Tuesday. Candy my gyno never tells me any numbers re my husbands little boys. He just said I had good cervical mucus and a better number of sperm than the last time? This month he increased my shots of Menopaur as I reacted very badly to it. Only grew one follie and when he did my vaginal scan it was only about 5mil on day 10 so he increased me to 3 consecutive days of 2 ampules (2 x 75) and then a blood test then another shot of 75 menopaur and the hcg following day at 8am and the basting session at 11.30 the next day. 
My real concern is that this month I had my injections done during the day at lunch time and last month i had them done in the evening on the same dosage. but last month with the evening jabs i reacted much better and i wonder if the time has anything to do with it? i actually thought to myself if i had them done earlier in the day there would be more time for them to grow but they grow a lot less slower? any thoughts?
both months he started me on menopaur 75 on day 5, 7 and 9 of cyle and then blood test and scan on day 10/11. 
i had to do my own hcg and one menopaur injection this month as we went away. it was a complete nightmare. the doctor would not show us so i asked a friend that used to be a nurse but worried incase we did not do it right. my doctor said to get a nurse to do it but very difficult when you are on holiday! plus nightmare carrying them and keeping them cool. it did not hurt much which also worries me as always hurts when the nurse does it. so maybe i did it wrong? actually my husband did it but i set the jabs up. any advice? i live in france.
Sorry to hear that it did not work for you aless. better luck next time.
what is the latest on IUI ? there is so much to read on here. i wanted to know if anytone was basting at around the same time as me?
candy where are you in your cycle?


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi scarlet, how was your holiday ?

How many days after IUI do you test Scarlet, I will put you on the board as 14days after Tuesday so the 28th but if this is wrong let me know, I had mine today and I always test 15days after so the 30th for me.

I am sure someone else can asnwer the timings, I know my clinic like us to have ours in the evening, but I don't know why.

I know I responded best first time round, fastest I mean not best as this 3rd go was my best.

Scarlet, I have 150 menopaur day 2 to 4 so two lots at that dose, then down to 75 a shot, although this 3rd time lucky I did 3 times @ 150, did you know size of your follies on last scan ? must be so hard is their english any good or is your french good ?

Don't worry about the HCG hurting, as it didn't hurt me either this time round, maybe we have such high anticipation for it to hurt, or it could be that we know the best places to do it , so do you not do your own injections normally then ? do you have to go to the clinic for them ? 

If you loose touch with where we all are in our cycles, check out the front page for the "Positive vibes page" 

Cx


----------



## rubytuesday (Apr 20, 2004)

Evening all - just a quick one before Big Brother. Emma and Michelle going back in tonight - live!! Can't wait.

Candy, glad the IUI went sort-of well today. I've never had to have the tenaculum before but I have heard other say it hurts like hell. Don't worry about dh's swimmers. My dh hasn't got the world's greatest swimmers either - I read that with bd about 3M get through the mucus so anything more than that is a bonus! My dh takes Proxeed which we order off the internet - very expensive but has almost trebled his motility!

Aless - shame about the bfn. Boo, hiss!! At least CRM let you go ahead with the next cycle if there are no cysts or anything.

Well, things are moving so fast on here that it is hard to keep up. And these bloomin celebs keep popping babes like there is no tomorrow - do we need to know that Sarah and Courtney Cox had girls on the same day Ban celebrity bumps I say. I haven't been able to read Hello or Now or Heat for a year - what a sad life I lead!

Went to the hospital yesterday and they changed their minds about the blood test so I didn't have to lie. I have to go in next Friday for a scan and then start heparin if they can see something in the uterus. I am on a rollercoaster of emotions - really just trying not to think about it until next week.

Must dash - can hear the BB tune starting!

Ruby


----------



## alessandra (Jun 1, 2004)

Hy Girls THANKS TO ALL ^cuddleup^ It is so comforting to see all your messages, today of all days...

Candy, WELLCOME to the 2ww!  I'll think of you 24/24!

And yes, I know it is good not to have to rest. I think that I couldn't stand a rest. Now I am desperate for AF to come 

Yes, we are like psicos, willing to inject 

Lisa, please don't apologise!! She is a monster 

Karen, good luck for tomorrow!

Girls, have anyone of you managed to avoid fretting about thing that could go wrong in following cycles?? (not developing follis, not having good dh count etc etc etc). Has anyone done counselling or read sthg really useful? I've ordered some books about body/mind connection over the internet. Have somebody read sthg? Candy you are not confusing, I've got your point. But I need to be positive. 

Today I went to a really wild spinning class to take revenge for all the lost time during the last 2ww and I promised myself to take it easier next one. ^excercise1^

Anyway, one the awfull things is to live always waiting for things (the pg, af, the 2ww, etc). And the other nightmare is the feeling of pg given by clomid. Don't you think so?

LOVE to all and again THANKS FOR ALL YOUR WORDS AND GOOD WISHES!


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Hiya girlies

Well the countdown begins! he he Leaving work at 10:30 for my 11:30 appointment and getting excited and nervous about it all!

DH has to have his  at the hossie for 9:00 am so when I left him this morning to come to work I warned him they had better be good!!!!!

Thought I'd best come into work early so been in since 7:40 ... seeing as I won't be coming back today after the insem!

Just wanted to say a big thanks to you all for keeping me going and for all your good luck messages! It really means a lot. This has been a great thread and has really kept me sane!!!! You are all brilliant!

Fingers crossed it all goes well today and hubby produces a very strong and brilliant bunch of swimmers! 

Love all you ladies to bits! 

Karen xxx


----------



## ciara (May 5, 2004)

hi girls, sorry haven't posted all week but i have been reading all your posts and rooting for you all, just finding the 2wk wait a bit dificult at the moment feel out of sorts and irritable, had iui last frid so test date is the 25th but somehow i don't think i will make it anywear near that date hope i am wrong,

Triciah, when i rang my clinic to say af arrived they just said did i want to do it again i said absolutely they never mentioned taking a break. Hope the mth goes quick for you and you can start injecting again aren't we glutens for punishment.

Aless- so sorry about your negative result

Karen good luck today

Candy sorry to hear your iui was painful but please god it will be worth it and welcome to the 2wk wait

Tag welcome aboard, this board is great and the girls are wonderful

Murtle hope you are ok

Hi to Mizz, kim, linzibelle and everyone else i have missed and i know there are loads, i am thinking of you all


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Somehow I must have missed you going again Ciara, so have aded you to the list, which means we have the following test dates, is anyones wrong as I just add 14days on, unless told otherwise and 15 for me ?

Murtle 18.06.04
northern lass 21.06.04
Floss 24.06.04 
Ciara 25.06.04
Scarlet 28.06.04
Teabag 29.06.04
Candy 30.06.04
KarenC 30.06.04 

I hope it works out for you and the others this time   positive vibes to all  

I am trying not to think about it much, but I am really uncomfortable today, DH thinks its because i had two follies one on each side and bigger than before, Mizz how long did your uncomfyness last ?

Good luck today Karen and fingers crossed DH's saple was tops !

Aless, don't worry to much as I heard chances go up until your 3rd go, I guess they get more used to how your body reacts, I haven't had counselling, but if you can get it at the clinic Aless I would go, it helps to talk to impartial people

Thanks Ruby for your kind words and advise, glad you are still keeping an eye on us ... I heard it all kicked off about 3am in BB house anyone got the gorey details, I will chcek out BB forum

C x


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

what a start! first logged on and realised that I had a new link to catch up on, which took a while....then I started typing individual messages to you all and then something happened and I lost all the message 
So starting again, which I'm afraid won't be as detailed!!

Thought I'd send a combined jig (bit shorter than a dance!) to all those: wating for tx, waiting for cysts to shrink, AF to go, on 2ww, had a +ve result or a -Ve result!!
  ^thumbsup^        ^thumbsup^  

Just a few quick notes,
Aless, I am really sorry it didn't work this time, positive vibes for next time
Candy, positive vibes for you over the 2ww, we need some more +ve results so if you could do the honours!
Karen C, as I type this you'll be on way to hospital, hope it went well. Will you be having a relaxing afternoon or does your hospital encourage you to !!!

Kate ( I think..sorry!) pleased you got the classroom, do u have to bring DH into classroom with you for it to work!!!

To all of you with ^vampire^bosses I hope which ever way you choose to deal with it makes work a bit more bearable for you. I haven't told my work place and for the 1st treatment managed not to get rumbled, but if I need 2nd Iui I may have to tell them..so I'll be asking for advice.

I was also wondering about the pessary's everyone is talking about....this does seem strange wondering why everyone else has got them and not me  ....what a weird thing..to be online wondering why no ones given me pessary's!!!

Also..shall I test early..hospital want to do test on 21st but I think I'd rather know which result to expect...I had iui on 4th.. so could probably test 2moro as 14 days seem the norm? thought about leaving it til 20th and as father's day thought that was a good sign (clutching at straws for hope!!!). Then thought I could test 19th as out with friends sat night and therefore if negative could  what would u advise? whatever happens I will go in to hosp for test as well on monday. Do you think they will let DH phone up for results as I am working till 9pm on monday and out with a group so wouldn't want to have to phone hospital from work? Sorry for bombarding you with questions....just I'm very indecisive...I think?...not sure if I am indecisive or not?...no I would say I am?!!! 

Right off to work....where we have no internet at mo and when it is connected it is slap bang in the middle of office so everyonne can see what you're doing...so not very condusive to visiting this site!! SO will try and check when I get home tonight,
Bye for now, Northern Lass


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Hi candy,
Just seen u are online..how are you feeling today? sorry that yesterday was a uncomfortable for you.
As far as BB goes from what I've read Emma may have left the house after a big fight...think Victor and Jason are annoyed as there game plan has been ruined! I knew her and Michelle wouldn't be able to keep quiet about where they've been!!
Northern Lass


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Halloooo

Still here. Leaving work at 10:20 for the 10:30 train! Phoned DH to make sure he made it to hossie on time and asked how it went and if he handed in a bucket load! He commented ... handed in a bucket without the load!!! ha ha And then said how should he know how good it was .... he's NOT a doctor!!! LOL

My boss was really nice to me this morning cos I was fretting over missing a staff meeting (the first one my new boss will be attending since coming to Glasgow) and I was supposed to be taking minutes and felt guilty about not being there and he said I was not to fret - my tx was more important!! awww, had a tear in my eye when he said it!

As for the pessary thing, I was never given them until I m/c'd but was told by my hossie that they wouldn't make any difference but it might make me feel better by taking them!!!!

Anyway, lots of love to you all - just about to leave.

Will catch up with you tomorrow!

Lotsa love

Karen xxxx


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

GOOD LUCK KAREN ^cuddleup^
Northern Lass


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Northern, its a pain when you loose your post i do it often 

I am not sure on the testing early as I know if you tested and was negative but no AF, it then makes the next few days harder, praying that you tested too early, not saying you will get a negative and I pray you don't, but it makes existing very hard until af arrives or you test again with a positive after, does that make sense ? ... but at the end of the day the decision is yours and when you do test fingers crossed for a positive !

I think 14 days is the norm to test though after IUI, but many people don't have AF arrive till day 15/16 or later, so maybe thats why your hospital test you further on.... I am not sure I could wait past 15days, but wouldn't test any earlier as been there read the book and suffered because.

As for pesseries, they are to help the womb hold the egg I believe, our clinic only prescribes them after IVf and not with IUI, yours maybe the same, don't think we are really missing out as they sound nasty !

Love Cx

PS Just had an arguement with my boss and a supplier and am still shaking whilst writing this, need to chill out .....


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Hi Candy,

Hope you have stopped shaking...why is it not possible for people to have nice bosses, hope by the time you read this you have had 5 mins away from your desk to relax and that you are soon feeling  and collected!! Pleased I'm not the only one not getting pessaries...didn't want them anyway! You know how it is you wonder if your hospital has forgotten to provide you with some vital info!!! Cheers for the advice on testing, saturday will be 15 days so will probably test then...not sure about AF as I've had very few over the years...last time I had one was like all the months I'd missed rolled into 1!!!!
Love Northern Lass

PS as you can see still sat at home and not left for work yet!! Not due in till 1pm but was going to do some retail therapy b4...now I've decided to opt for the lazing morning insted!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2004)

Hello girls

I'm new here! My first IUI. Had my second injection today. I have menapur every other day. Due to have scan number two tomorrow morning. No side effects yet thank God. I'm trying to keep calm. 

My history: Age 41, husband 40. TTC for 2 yrs. 3 early miscarriages. Tested for miscarriages, everything normal so far. 

Good luck to everyone doing this. And its nice to be here, with women who are going through what I'm going through. (Cause most of my friends are frankly sick and tired of me talking about ttc....)

Late mum (Ayse) xx


----------



## Angus (Jun 1, 2004)

Hi everyone!

my god you lot talk so much 

Hi Ayse - glad you joined the thread - although you will probably have to give up work to keep up with all the posts!

northern lass - my doc says i need pessaries. i've got to do them twice a day and then lay down for half an hour coz they ooze! his words not mine - so i don't think you're missing anything. he says if i do a get a bfp i've got to do those twice a day for the first 3 months!! lots of lounging around and oozing for me then!

retesting my clinic says 17 days - which is more of a 2.5ww really. will i stand the strain??

karen - hope your basting has gone ok and dh had lots of gooduns'

Aless, to be honest until i joined this thread i did not think of cysts or abandoned cycles or anything. naively i just assumed it would all be ok up till basting and then either work or not! so now i have a whole host of things to worry about LOL still its all out of our control so probably best not to stress too much

ciara hope you are feeling ok and love to everyone else

linzi xx


----------



## floss (Apr 13, 2004)

Hello and welcome to Ayse and Tag, this board is getting so busy, its like Basting Central, rumour has it that Tesco's has got a major baster shortage 

Sorry the basting didnt go to well yesterday Candy, I know what you mean, the consultant was rummaging for a while looking for my cervix, it was quite uncomfortable. Hope you are feeling lots better.

N. Lass I havent got pessaries either, I think my clinic just give them when you have had IVF/ICSI. I have been told to test on day 15, which is next Thursday, they said that I should go for a blood test, but if I do, I will do a hpt before I go so I am prepared for the result, that way they can only give me good news.

Aless hun, I hope you are feeling ok and are looking toward your next treatment cycle.

Thinking of you Karen, lots of fertilise vibes going to you today

Starr, I hope af has realised that she has outstayed her welcome and p****d off.

And Megan great idea about the voodoo doll, I will be going shopping at the weekend for all manner of black magic necessities.

Love to everyone else.

Lisa x


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Dear Alessandra

So sorry to read about you bfn.  Hope you managed to get rid of some of that pent up frustration in your spinning class. Sounds lots of fun.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS RUBY 

Good luck with the scan next week. Hope everything goes ok for you this time.

Just downloaded a video clip of last nights BB5 - not very nice. Found it very upsetting. I'm disgusted with BB producers for allowing it to get that bad.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## mizz-gizz (Apr 19, 2004)

Hi Ladies - sorry not been on today - mega busy here...phew!

Hope is well with those basting and testing in the not too distant - Candy - am crossing everything for you hun!

Hello to Tag and Ayse - welcome to the madness..!

Hi Aless - hope you're feeling okay about things today. x

We decided - as I have one good ovary - to have a shagathon this month (am OV at the moment) - well you never know... so I expect to be walking like John wayne by close of play tomorrow...!

hugs to all,
mizz gizz. xxxxxx


----------



## mizz-gizz (Apr 19, 2004)

Murtle - have downloaded it too - but can't play it properly..grrr.. wasn't Emma carted off to the bed sit again - for attacking Vic? 

Blimey - wonder if she'll be chucked out permanently - it has all got very out of hand now - not sure if any of them will want to stay in there - I expect at least a couple of walk-outs - what say you?

mizz gizz. x


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

MIzz-gizz

It was absolute carnage in there. Emma was finally carted off to the bedsit by security 'cos she wouldn't calm down. In the clip you see her being carted off to the bedroom by Dan & Michelle and she has something in her hand which looks like it could be a knife or bit of broken glass. I doubt she will be back. 

Love the picture of the real Mizz-gizz. She's a real cutie.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Hey Murtle

sending you millions of positive vibes for tomorrow 

              

kimj x


----------



## mizz-gizz (Apr 19, 2004)

Thanks Murtle - she's our 'surrogate baby'.

Good luck 4 tomorrow! 

mizz gizz. xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hi everyone

thanks for all your good wishes for Tues - it went ok, very very emotional as expected. I managed my poem without losing the plot even tho I had to follow on after all the family memories were read out. Right now I think everyone is finding it tough, its like its really true now, theres no escaping it, he really has gone. 

am keeping up with all your news but just dont feel like posting much at the moment, finding it really hard to see a way forward, and dh and I dont seem to agree on anything.we cant see my consultant for a review meeting till 19th july which seems like ages away

Candy - am glad you are all basted but sorry it wasnt much fun. I know what thats like cos my last smear it took 3 nurses to find the cervix!!

Aless - sorry to hear your news, but at least you get to stay with us now 

BB- sorry not following it really, but did I mention that Nadia works in Woking barclays and I have been served by her many times - never thought she wasnt a woman tho!

Mizz - Go for it girl  ^thumbsup^

love and  to everyone

kimj


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Ladies, I can't cope, I have had such an awful day at work, A client have have always had a lot of time for has been a back stabbing ba**ard, I have been tense, angry and stressed all day and I feel like I have blown any chance of us having a baby, I can't stop crying now and feel like its all my fault that I have ruined any chance of fertilisation/implantation .. DH wants me to be positive and stop thinking like that, but he won't be home for hours and I can't I have ruined everything.... I can't read all your messages or respond, 4 which I am sorry C x


----------



## encore (May 27, 2004)

Oh Candy you sound absolutely miserable! I'm so sorry & wish there was something I could say. I'm betting 'cheer up' just isnt going to cut it. So I'll just say that I am genuinely sorry that you are feeling so crap. That I feel like this is testament to the fact that this site is such a godsend to me, probably like it has been to you. One of my workmates could be having a bad day and I'll barely give it a second thought. But if anyone on this site is up or down, I'm right there behind them - whether I like it or not. Hang in there.
Megan xx


----------



## Angus (Jun 1, 2004)

Hi Candy

Haven't got much to add to Megan really as there is little we can say. I hope you are feeling happier soon and realise you haven't ruined your chances. Its your emotions all over the place. I'll be thinking of you and sending you lots of positive vibes

Linzi xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Candy my lovely, sending you a huge ^cuddleup^

I'm sorry you've had such a crap day, nothing I can do to help, but please dont worry about having ruined your chances by this little dip. You havent been smoking **** all day long, bingeing on vodka or injecting yourself with heroine, or any other things that peole who fall preg at the sniff of a todger do. repeat after me - 'I am a healthy strong woman and my little eggs are still on their way to find their mates' you still have as much chance as you did this morning sweetheart. Un- knot yourself and breathe deeply. have you got any Cold Feet videos? (tho pref NOT the one where Adam and Rachel are trying to conceive) I always find they perk me up no end - in fact I have just been watching one myself (boring footie on and dh at pub) and I feel heaps better for it. watch anything that'll make you smile and try and forget about this horrid day

take care

kimj xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tag (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi all

Blimey, what a difference a day makes ........it's only 24 hours since I last checked in on you all and you've been posting like crazy!

I'll have to try and catch up a bit.

Sorry to all of those not having a good time at the mo. There's not much that I can say that hasn't already been said, but my thoughts are with you.

Candy, many thanks for the info on the Donor thread ~ I think I've found it and will have a check through the posts.

Happy thoughts to you all ~ Tag


----------



## floss (Apr 13, 2004)

Candy, honey, you would be the first to tell us that we dont have to apologise. You have always been there for us and we will all do the same for you, you have nothing to be sorry for. This is going to sound crap but I feel I can say it because I have been there - your hormones are all over the place, I think actually having the IUI was the most emotional I have ever felt. I cried because dh pushed the cat off the sofa, I cried because he didnt kiss me when he came in. Tell dh to give you a big fat hug as soon as he comes in and if you feel like crying then cry, dont bottle it up. 

I hope you soon feel better, I have just baked some chocolate flapjacks, do you want some? They are for dh but he wont mind.

Kim is so right about Cold Feet, they are my therapy along with Friends and pedicures.

Lisa x
ps, this will make you laugh. I am sitting here with a Tesco bag on my head because I am deep conditioning my hair, I look absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

floss - lol at you with your tescos bag on your head!

Murtle - I see you are online - fancy popping in to the chatroom??

kimj


----------



## rubytuesday (Apr 20, 2004)

Candy sorry you are feeling so blue - I had a row with someone at work today who is a complete maniac and thought the same thing - well that's blown it, so much for keeping stress low. To be honest, I don't think it affects a thing ttc wise - just think of all those babies born during famines etc. It is just the injections catching up with you - last week I had a huge row with dh over a silly comment he made about the lasagne tasting a bit salty!!

Kim, glad the funeral went OK - they are awful but they really help us realise the finality of it all.

Murtle, good luck for testing tomorrow - positive vibes!! 

Mizz, hope that cyst is shrinking! Are you being scanned to check?

Well i spent most of the day running to the loo to check my pants as I have had mild cramping on and off. I realise this is totally normal for early pg but 4 m/c later, I can;t help being paranoid! When I wasn't knicker gazing I was prodding my bbs to see if they were as sore/more sore/less sore than yesterday. My colleagues are going to think I'm crazy (what do you mean 'think' - I AM crazy). I'm just surprised I found enough time to row with someone!

Floss, could I have the flapjacks please - my favourite!

Right off to watch BB from behind a cushion - not sure I really want to see all that fighting.

Ruby (sick/nervous/tense/terrified/paranoid.......)


----------



## scarlet (Apr 29, 2004)

Good evening everyone. Thanks Candy for posting everyones testing dates. I was told to test this time (2nd time round for me!) on day 15 rather than 15 like before. Sorry to hear it was bad for you. It was okay for me. Just felt a bit sensitive the following day but okay the day it was done. This time around the 2 ww is better> I am trying not to think about it and not counting the days this time. Last time I really had high hopes and kept praying it was going to work. This time I feel I don't have much faith. I even asked my Doc just after he did it what if it does'nt happen this time? He said we will try 3 or 4 more times and then we will review what happens next......so maybe I need to keep my mind that most healthy (whateever that means) couples take 6 mths to 2 years anyway so 6 shots at IUI is'nt that bad (except the cost, the appointments) but the time span is not that horrific if it works...am I kidding myself or what! Can't plan anything at the moment as keep thinking oh what if I am pregnant in 3 months etc.....hen nights etc. But good luck to you this time you deserve it and have kept me going with all your messages and also everyone else. 
I basted the day before you I think so I will test the day before (15 days) but i don't have much hope this time but on the positive side I think 3rd time lucky is a good thing.
Good luck everyonexxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Angus (Jun 1, 2004)

Morning Girlies!

Hope we are all feeling well. Its nearly the weekend!!!!!! 

Candy, hope you are feeling better today

Murtle, good luck with your test

I've got my first scan today so I've been at work since 7.30 to make up the time. I'll be knackered by about 2 LOL

I'm all shaved and tanned etc and then i got up this morning and i have the biggest spot every above my lip! v attractive! 

dh was dangerous with my injection last night - it wouldn't stop bleeding and a huge lump appeared. this morning its still swollen and i've got a huge bruise. Clearly my mood swings were getting a bit much for him and hes getting is own back. 

anyway suppose i best get some work done - talk later

lxx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hope you don't mind a new home this way!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/*********/index.php?board=7;action=display;threadid=9689&start=0

Love Sue
xxxxx


----------

